# Jackie Chan: My Story



## Cthulhu (Mar 26, 2002)

Just got this DVD from Netflix today.  

Weird.

The beginning has some cartoon drawing of a TV with actual footage of people talking about Jackie Chan in the TV.  A cartoon hand changes channels, and you can hear some muted voice grumbling loudly in the background.  This goes on FAR too long and is incredibly stupid and annoying.

The actual material in the DVD is pretty good, though the presentation is somewhat goofy.  Lots of interesting information on his life, and some shots where they highlight a VERY young Jackie Chan in *Fist of Fury*.

Not much in the way of special features, but I didn't check the whole disc out yet.  During the main presentation, they do show some fight scenes that were cut from the international releases of some films.

If you're looking for a bio on Chan, I recommend his autobiography _I Am Jackie Chan_.  This DVD is good for a rent, but I probably wouldn't buy it.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 27, 2002)

Is I am jackie chan available on dvd?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Is I am jackie chan available on dvd? *



Whoops.  _I am Jackie Chan_ is a book.  My public library had it.  Pretty good read.

Cthulhu


----------



## DJDragon (May 13, 2002)

I was meant to get this film, but the person at the store put "My Stunts" in the box instead.

Oh well, My Stunts is an excellent movie as well.


----------

